# Science now supports the Reformed Baptist position



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=921505547866820&set=gm.814078965277704&type=1&theater


----------



## Justified (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha, I think the last one was an unfortunate mutation


----------



## One Little Nail (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh Stephen you are a Dag!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 28, 2014)

Hurry, go show this to Ken Ham!


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 28, 2014)

When he's finally clothed and in his right mind, he will be found to be a Southern Presbyterian.


----------

